# Change of use from holiday home to residential



## Dexter (23 Oct 2017)

Hi guys I am in the process of buying a house. However it has come to light that it's designated use it as a holiday home rather than residential. Would any of you know what impact  this will have on my usage of it or it being eligible for a mortgage and would cause problems in the case of resale in the future. It is part of a group of 30  on a little estate that is not managed by the council in terms of roads lights et cetera. Thank you in advance for any help


----------



## vandriver (24 Oct 2017)

As with all these cases,what does your solicitor say?


----------



## Dexter (24 Oct 2017)

Very good point! I have now asked my solicitor. Waiting a reply. Will post outcome so it might save others outlay!


----------



## Leo (25 Oct 2017)

Look up the planning granted to the property, if this restricts use to short term holiday lets, then you will likely need to apply to the planning authority for a material change of use.

Many holiday homes are build in multi-unit managed developments,  you will need to consult the managing agents and familiarise yourselves with the rules that apply. Residential use may be prohibited.


----------



## ALEXA (28 Oct 2017)

I bought a cottage in a holiday homes development that was built about 16 years ago. Originally all the houses were used only as holiday lets but in recent years quite a number of new buyers have moved into their cottages and use them as permanent residences. There does not appear to be any objections from the management committee but I think the council would not be in favour as the initial planning permission was granted for holiday homes only.


----------



## RedOnion (3 Nov 2017)

As well as the above, check if the title is freehold or leasehold. If it's leasehold there might be conditions in the lease.


----------



## grenzgebiet (3 Nov 2017)

Wasn't it also the case that holiday houses did not have to comply with the Insulation standards etc that were specified for dwellings?   You might be facing large heating or renovation bills.


----------



## Melkea (7 Feb 2020)

Hi dexter, just wondering if you got an answer on this?


----------



## Leo (10 Feb 2020)

Melkea said:


> Hi dexter, just wondering if you got an answer on this?



It's more than 2 years since that post, they may no longer read AAM. 

If you are looking to change use of a property, the above advice on reviewing the planning granted and leasehold terms (if applicable) applies.


----------

